# How to get rid of a UK reg car.



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi folks,has anybody got any advise on how i can dispose of my UK car,its been in the country now since 30th September.UK value is approx £1100 but cost to get it back to south of England to sell it would be about £400-£500 what with diesel,ferry,nights hotel,flight back then transfer from airport.Also how long do i have left before it legally has to go.Dont want to do the transfer over to Spanish plates dont think its worth it.
Thanks
Nick.


----------



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

I had terrible trouble with bringing an Irish registered car to Spain, a few years ago. It was quite new but the person who said they would sell it for me, when I was returning to Ireland, disappeared of the radar and I got nothing.
If it's not worth much, I'd look into selling it for parts. Maybe a local garage could advise you. Otherwise someone going back to the UK might want a cheap car to drive back.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Trade it in for a Spanish one.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Nicksmith said:


> Hi folks,has anybody got any advise on how i can dispose of my UK car,its been in the country now since 30th September.UK value is approx £1100 but cost to get it back to south of England to sell it would be about £400-£500 what with diesel,ferry,nights hotel,flight back then transfer from airport.Also how long do i have left before it legally has to go.Dont want to do the transfer over to Spanish plates dont think its worth it.
> Thanks
> Nick.


You could try advertising it on one of the free English papers (like Sur in English or Euro Weekly). There are always some people looking for a car to get back to the UK?

Or find out how much it would cost to get it onto Spanish plates and see if it could sell in that way?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I had a rather nice BMW M3 cabrio on UK plates I kept in a garage in the UK for four years then decided to bring it to Spain so my son got an MOT and taxed it and drove it over. I got it insured, no problem but found the cost of transferring it to Spanish plates was too much as we already had a Spanish registered car and anyway it was RHD which I found inconvenient.
I too pondered what to do but then one day I got into conversation with a British woman with a Spanish partner who agreed on the spot to buy the car for a good price.
She said she would have it put on to Spanish plates. A year later she was still driving it around with the UK plates, no tax, no MOT. 
One way to get shot of a UK car, I suppose.
Incidentally, my son was stopped at the Tunnel on the way to Spain and he and the car were thoroughly searched by HM Customs. Obviously something about BMWs as he had previously driven a Jaguar and an Aston Martin with no problems whatsoever.


----------

